# Self leveling compound



## bcarwell (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a 10 x 12 room with concrete floor I am putting a click and lock floor on. There are some low spots along both walls totaling maybe 25 square feet and at most maybe 1/4 inch from being flat.
The guy at Lowes sold me Mapei Novoplan2. Does it need a primer (I think instruction say recommended but not clear over what). The floor looks in good clean shape.

Should the floor be slightly damp like with an atomizer or wetted with a sponge or rag before applying the SLC ?

And should I not be fiddling with SLC but just patching the low spots with Mapei Planipatch or something else ? I've heard the SLC sets up real quick and is not good for rookies who expect its really going to level itself without any troweling or smoothing. I just have a trowel but no long-handled squeegie looking spreader/smoother.

I really don't want the mess of just wet grinding high spots.
Thanks for any advice.
Bob


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like you have plenty of common sense, you should be fine.Just follow the instructions to a T.

Im not familiar with Mapei's self leveller but I have used Ardex self level a bunch of times. That product requires a primer.I would imagine yours does too. You dont want it releasing from the floor.

My advice would be to google Mapei and see what info you can get from thier websight .


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes it does require a primer. Here is a link to the data sheet for the product you have.
http://www.mapei.it/Referenze/Multimedia/Novoplan2_TD_EA.pdf


----------



## Toyman (Feb 2, 2008)

Re "I've heard the SLC sets up real quick and is not good for rookies who expect its really going to level itself without any troweling or smoothing. I just have a trowel but no long-handled squeegie looking spreader/smoother."

You're right about that. I used a large mixer in my 1/2" drill to combine the water/powder, in a 5 gal. bucket. The stuff was starting to thicken by the time it was mixed. By the time I got it down to fill in 4-8 sq.ft. areas, it didn't flow smoothly. The resulting trowel work looked pretty bad. Fortunately, the area was covered with a thick carpet & pad (over concrete), so it unnoticeable. I guess the trick is to get it down while still in a thin mix. Good luck.


----------



## jpvrla (Sep 7, 2012)

*my flloor leveling experience*

I decided to level our bathroom floor using the MAPEI Novaplan2 after discussing my situation with a Lowe's employee. The bathroom area was only 5x5 with a 5x2 foot section about 1/2" deep over wood and the remaining over existing ceramic tile. I started with Primer T and 2 25lb bags using one after the other. I covered the 1/2 inch ok but the leveler did not cover the entire tile area falling short stopping like a dead end lava wall. Attempts to correct got ugly so I waited for curing and added another bag but I still did not get the whole area to level off and reach 3 sides of the walls. Decided to use Planipatch ( 2 bags) to get things acceptable. I was till unhappy using Planipatch and now I'm hoping I can sand for better flatness. My biggest complaint is that both products never seem to get to the proper consistency when following the mixing instructions. MAPEI needs to review this because it never pours and mixes like it does in the videos. I spent over $130 dollars so far attempting to level a small area and I feel like I would have been better off getting a pro. In hind sight, I should have just levelled the wood section with the Novaplan 2 and grouted the existing ceramic tile level with the floor to reach my goal of installing vinyl tile squares.  
I did use a trowel.


----------

